# CARAVAN LIGHTS



## Mr Whippy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am looking for some good interior lights for my caravan. I have installed an LED down light over the table which is great for reading under, but due to the low ceiling does not light up the van.

I need some light to go under the cupboards to light up the benches, sink and cooking area.

Dave.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 7, 2011)

What about strips Leds? their are bright, easy to install, 12 volts...


----------



## Mr Whippy (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a good option and one that I have looked at and keen on. I have looked on ebay and there are so many different ones, I was hoping to find someone that had tried this so I could find out how good their purchase was.

Dave.


----------



## Changchung (Aug 8, 2011)

The better strips are the 5050 Leds with more Leds for meter, check the description, maybe a warn white will be a good choice as well...


----------



## Mr Whippy (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for this info.

Dave.


----------

